# Garboman



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

You going to be around the buxton or frisco Ramps the next couple of days? Could stop by with a few Busch lights and say hi for a minute.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

We are going to be on 48 today black FJ and a white FJ. Cruised 44 but changed our minds.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

cooper138 said:


> We are going to be on 48 today black FJ and a white FJ. Cruised 44 but changed our minds.


Left the Beach until Fall Drum Season. Had to cut short my 18 month fishing trip early and actually go back to work. Next time I will make sure I have at least two entire years of fishing before I decide leave the beach for a few months.

Joker, Ricky and George are my replacements.

I would say San Juan also, but lately his worm has been AWOL.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

"Garbo has left the building "


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Won't be back until the fall drum season as well. Perhaps we could meet up then.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Was able to catch up and spend some time with Tommy which is always a pleasure.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Garboman said:


> Left the Beach until Fall Drum Season. Had to cut short my 18 month fishing trip early and actually go back to work. Next time I will make sure I have at least two entire years of fishing before I decide leave the beach for a few months.
> 
> Joker, Ricky and George are my replacements.
> 
> I would say San Juan also, but lately his worm has been AWOL.


ha...new woman has me not fishing as much... she is way fun though


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

sanjuanworm said:


> ha...new woman has me not fishing as much... she is way fun though


"Another one bites the dust " 

"Fishermen Down"


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Damn, I had a trip planned for late summer....

Was going to bring beer........maybe next time...

Not been for at least 10 years. I can only imagine the new crap built and the tourist BS that it has become.....

Maybe time has mellowed me to accepting "change".....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garbo let me know when your back, I'll start the cob mullet pipe line up


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Garbo let me know when your back, I'll start the cob mullet pipe line up


Thanks I will need 200 Cobbs Late September, clear eyed and firm preferably caught that morning... although fresh frozen and vacuum packed will be appreciated and save me work. I am planning on winning the Fall Season with new Tackle that starts with a 13'10" Drum Rod named for Centuries of Dominance and a Reel changing its side plate moniker three times due to confusion over Brand Identification..... I have a secret spot off limits to Recs where I net in the Fall and it will be on whether I net or end up buying and supporting the Comms...

On a more important note since I do not fish anymore and am now a Tourist Fisherman on the Internet... I was watching Discovery Channel last night about the Toughest Prison in North Carolina. The Film people were following a convicted Murderer as he was inducted. The Inmate was a little put off by the Strip Search but it was clear who was in Charge and in control...the Correctional Officers made it very clear from the very first encounter off the Prison Bus. in case you have never been on the Prison Bus...the Next Clip on the Show was of the Prison Warden and his distinctive Voice was instantly recognized by Yours Truly. The Warden made the Statement, "This Prison, This Block, This Cell belongs to US!....Not the Inmates!" Relief set in when I realized that I was not in the Toughest Prison in NC and I was not under control of anyone, with the exception of whomever I chose to be under the control of. Anyway the Warden is a friend of mine and he reminded me that come November Avon Pier T Belongs to ...Not the ........

I have heard through the Secret Drum Pipeline that Big Spanish are being caught on Metal in the Clear Waters of my Favorite Beach Fishing Spot which requires not only a Permit for your Vehicle but a Short Walk on top of that

Joker is in the final Stages of his new Beach Quigley Ride and Ricky is wearing off the effects of Bike Week and a young Stripper glued to his neck riding into the Sunset on his Built Sleeper Fat Boy....Best Friends you can have are those that are memorable and engaged whether they are fishing or doing what we all should be doing....Truly Living Life...not just going through the motions....


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Seams a shame that you have left the building, for now , looking forward to picking your brain when we get to meet, I'll have to make sure I get up there in November, Maybe piggy back it with some Duck Shooting, Till then were always welcoming your welcome bits from the "Book Of Knowledge" Stay Strong See You In The Fall


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> Seams a shame that you have left the building, for now , looking forward to picking your brain when we get to meet, I'll have to make sure I get up there in November, Maybe piggy back it with some Duck Shooting, Till then were always welcoming your welcome bits from the "Book Of Knowledge" Stay Strong See You In The Fall


I am pretty quiet with folks I do not fish with all the time. Unless I am under the influence. I am not sure if I have more knowledge than most, unless you are not a Drum Pro and then I guess I do.... I am now back in one of the wealthiest areas of the Nation and the Hotties up here are just plain Hot, Rich and did I mention Hot. 

In Potomac I am the only one over 15 years old walking around in flip flops and shorts and for some reason not fishing is not bothering me much. Of course if Big Channel Bass were hitting hard off the beach I would be a little nervous, but when they closed the Point, my Fishing went out the window, do not care much about all the other available spots for Fishing, the Big Drum were consistent in only a 800 yard section of the Beach and at Dusk and when that went down, I was out of here.

I type better than I talk, I have always casted further on the inter web than in person, except when I was using state of the art equipment. Spent too much time this Spring with 18 year + old equipment and my numbers suffered as in Drum Beached per Cast. So for the Fall I am planning on redemption and retribution and reparations.....

It is time for the younger Drum Pros to give back to the generation that went before them, I realized I was actually older than most of the Parents of a lot of the fellas I was fishing with the past 18 months. My advice to the Young Pros is this....give me a break....don't you have a girlfriend? Have you no Testosterone? why would you want to spend all Fall on the end of a windy Pier when you could be at the new Hotspot for Hotties..."Secrets"...which sounds like a Jersey Shore Hook up Bar.....I spent most of my 20's and 30's being another kind of Shark and it was most fun, I miss those days...I do not remember any thing but a few Giant King Mackerel and Cobia from those times...I also do not remember any 1980's Era Hottie phone numbers from those days either, not sure how we got by without Cell Phones in those days but somehow we got thru it and got it done. So if you were planning on a Big Fall on Jennettes...give it and me a break and spend your Nights on Social Media.

I will not give in to age related calamities until I have to, and it looks like at least another decade until that will occur. My cast where I left it had both good form and good distance, a $1100 Drum Rod setup will do that for you...cover up some of the shortfalls of no longer being super muscled and super flexible and super in shape..

Cool thing is I found a lot of gear I had stashed....old heavers and my fly rods....250 Drum Rigs and a few containers of aerodynamic Drum Sinkers for long distance out beyond the Bar casting so at least I have that to while away the Summer with...a lot of Politics up here...someone lets not mention names is pretty much single handedly being somewhat of an embarrassment......


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Funny I spent a good deal of time in that area chasing hotties in the 80s too, then went wondering the globe. 
So till fall enjoy the hotties and traffic up that way , I use to take the MARC train so I didn't have to deal with it and It had a number of hotties on it too.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Garboman said:


> I am pretty quiet with folks I do not fish with all the time. Unless I am under the influence. I am not sure if I have more knowledge than most, unless you are not a Drum Pro and then I guess I do.... I am now back in one of the wealthiest areas of the Nation and the Hotties up here are just plain Hot, Rich and did I mention Hot.
> 
> In Potomac I am the only one over 15 years old walking around in flip flops and shorts and for some reason not fishing is not bothering me much. Of course if Big Channel Bass were hitting hard off the beach I would be a little nervous, but when they closed the Point, my Fishing went out the window, do not care much about all the other available spots for Fishing, the Big Drum were consistent in only a 800 yard section of the Beach and at Dusk and when that went down, I was out of here.
> 
> ...


i played with my girlfriend all spring and didnt fish as much as i should have ,but i would say i have caught her....so looks like you will have to listen to me talk about her ass this fall while i am pulling in drum.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I have spent all spring looking for the man, have yet to find him. After the mercury missle calm down, I will be headed to try my hand at casting with the pros with my fresh SENC spot heads and cob mullets.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

So I take it you are done with Chicago? I do envy your ability to be able to pick up and work on the beach. 7 more months and I retire. Looking forward to fishing with my brother and a few people on this site.
Enjoy your summer and maybe we can fish together next spring.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Well I just returned from a week of vacation on the island with the family and I did manage to get in a little fishing. Managed to score some (MAGIC) bait on the way down and had some good intel on where to be. The only problem I ran into was that after catching her first big drum this spring my 10 year old daughter has turned in to a drum junkie, she has it down to an art napping in the afternoon and sleeping in after a late night of fishing. 

She declined to go throw metal for Spanish and blues sighting that they aren't big enough for her. So every night she would load up with me and head out in search of those larger fish that seem to have he full attention. So after six nights of designating me to be her bait bitch and go to caster she finished the week with 7 drum over 40" and a couple of rays & sharks bring her spring total to 8 and mine at *ZERO*. Hoping to have her own mini heaver setup by this fall so I can finally get on the board, or else I might have to pawn her off on one of the other drum pros to slow them down.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

That's awesome. Great job Dad.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The Joker said:


> Well I just returned from a week of vacation on the island with the family and I did manage to get in a little fishing. Managed to score some (MAGIC) bait on the way down and had some good intel on where to be. The only problem I ran into was that after catching her first big drum this spring my 10 year old daughter has turned in to a drum junkie, she has it down to an art napping in the afternoon and sleeping in after a late night of fishing.
> 
> She declined to go throw metal for Spanish and blues sighting that they aren't big enough for her. So every night she would load up with me and head out in search of those larger fish that seem to have he full attention. So after six nights of designating me to be her bait bitch and go to caster she finished the week with 7 drum over 40" and a couple of rays & sharks bring her spring total to 8 and mine at *ZERO*. Hoping to have her own mini heaver setup by this fall so I can finally get on the board, or else I might have to pawn her off on one of the other drum pros to slow them down.


I have a 12'6" Rain Shadow 1502 that is Purple under and Blue overwraps, she may be a fit for it is pretty light. I built it used it for a beach rod for a bit, some 15 years ago. It is gathering dust up here in the land of soft living.

When is her Barbie Beach Van going to get completed? Maybe Tickle will hang out with her. I will be on the Planks seeking Chesapeake Drum up on the Northern OBX.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

The Joker said:


> Well I just returned from a week of vacation on the island with the family and I did manage to get in a little fishing. Managed to score some (MAGIC) bait on the way down and had some good intel on where to be. The only problem I ran into was that after catching her first big drum this spring my 10 year old daughter has turned in to a drum junkie, she has it down to an art napping in the afternoon and sleeping in after a late night of fishing.
> 
> She declined to go throw metal for Spanish and blues sighting that they aren't big enough for her. So every night she would load up with me and head out in search of those larger fish that seem to have he full attention. So after six nights of designating me to be her bait bitch and go to caster she finished the week with 7 drum over 40" and a couple of rays & sharks bring her spring total to 8 and mine at *ZERO*. Hoping to have her own mini heaver setup by this fall so I can finally get on the board, or else I might have to pawn her off on one of the other drum pros to slow them down.


Hikes Run mentioned he saw a 10 year old whip up on some citation size Drum at that secret spot...Glad to know it was y'all ...
Mutual friend Keith also had a good day this past few days with a Cobe, big monster sharks etc in his secret spot.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

The Joker said:


> Well I just returned from a week of vacation on the island with the family and I did manage to get in a little fishing. Managed to score some (MAGIC) bait on the way down and had some good intel on where to be. The only problem I ran into was that after catching her first big drum this spring my 10 year old daughter has turned in to a drum junkie, she has it down to an art napping in the afternoon and sleeping in after a late night of fishing.
> 
> She declined to go throw metal for Spanish and blues sighting that they aren't big enough for her. So every night she would load up with me and head out in search of those larger fish that seem to have he full attention. So after six nights of designating me to be her bait bitch and go to caster she finished the week with 7 drum over 40" and a couple of rays & sharks bring her spring total to 8 and mine at *ZERO*. Hoping to have her own mini heaver setup by this fall so I can finally get on the board, or else I might have to pawn her off on one of the other drum pros to slow them down.


you rock as a dad..
and so proud of her.
tell her tickle cant wait to see her


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

We've got room for tickle and butter in the new van, see you soon.


----------



## Steve C. Sink (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr. Garboman just wanted to let you know that I really enjoy your posts. You seem to be a very knowledgeable fisherman. Can't seem to get this message to send. I have trouble knowing which buttons to push. Steve Sink.


----------

